# Catcombe Golden Retrievers?



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone in the UK have anything to say about Catcombe? Not that we are getting a puppy from them, but our future puppy may be fathered by one of their dogs and I wondering if there is anything I should know, good or bad. Thanks!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a Canine Crush on their boy, Catcombe Corblimey, who won Crufts!  He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Catcombe Corblimey*










He's beautiful.


----------



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, he is beautiful. His son Cock A Doodle Doo was bred to one of our breeders' females. He is also gorgeous. Of course, looks aren't everything so I'd like to know more.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Catcombe is a highly respected and long-lived kennel. They do all health clearances and truly breed multi-purpose dogs. I'm sure that some of our UK members would verify that.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A toast to all breeders who pursue both conformation and working titles!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I believe Tanya has a Catcombe corblimey son, Obi and of course he is very handsome. Lovely dogs...they would be definitely on my list of good breeders to get a pup from...


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Catcombe is a top kennel! They are highly respected


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would love to be able to breed to a dog like that!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Wendy breeds some absolutely stunning dogs, and the fact that her dogs are dual purpose speaks volumes, Both Tanyac dog Obi and Bitch Izzie are Catcombe


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, there, I just heard about this thread, and am happy to say that both my dogs are related to Catcombe Corblimey, Obi is his son, and Izzie is his grand daughter. 

In fact, I had an enquiry about one of Izzie's expected puppies last night, and because my list is so long, I gave them the telephone number of the Catcombe kennel. The caller wanted a dual-purpose golden, one that has brains and beauty. I'm sure he will get the dog he always wanted from them.

Champion Cock a Doodle Doo is Corblimey's son, is also a lovely dog. All their dogs are active working dogs who also do very well in the show ring. The very best combination, and a tradition which should never die!!

I've had the pleasure of meeting both dogs and have had my hands on them I was a very happy bunny!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tanyac said:


> I've had the pleasure of meeting both dogs and have had my hands on them I was a very happy bunny!!!


 
And I am jealous! I'd LOVE to be able to do a hand's on on Catcombe Corblimey (my European "Canine Crush" )


----------



## MillieSadie (Dec 30, 2009)

My puppy is Doodle's son. I haven't met him or Corblimey but they look stunning.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

We have a working bred golden from Wendy and she is a real poppet, lovely temperament . Anne


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It's so nice to read a thread full of wonderful reports about a breeder. Seems that are so few who do things the right way. Congrats to those who do!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Wendy is a wealth of knowledge. She came and judged the match at the English Tea that was held at the 2008 GRCA National in Rhode Island. She has an excellent illustrated book on the UK breed standard. As someone who's goal is to maintain the integrity of the breed insofar as the maintenance of working ability, physical type, and temperament is concerned I admire her very much.

Personally I like Blimey more than his son Doodle (I'm another fan on this side of the pond) but you'll certainly get a lovely pup.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Speaking of Doodle, one of our members got a nice shot of him at the Championship show in Cardiff, Wales the other week.

I'm liking him very much!

One of our other UK members has recently got a Doodle pup, Boris is gorgeous!


----------

